# Lonely Chick - Again!



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I popped a dozen Serama eggs in the incubator a while back. Just one has decided to hatch. It's pipping but not zipping yet. I never can get lonely chicks to live so I was wondering if it'd be a good idea to go to the feed store. They have some Cornish Crosses over there, which I still think are probably too big, but what else am I going to do? Does this sound like a good plan? The Seramas are literally the size of a memory card when they hatch. Tiny tiny... and Cornish Crosses... well, they look like sumo wrestlers to me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Where are you on hatch date? It might be possible more will hatch if this is very close to hatch date.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

There were only two eggs to show development. Its possible the second will come out tomorrow. Seramas are frustratingly unpredictable. It's day 19, and Seramas are notorious for developing all the way and just not hatching. I have some bantam ducks hatching Sun/Mon... don't know if that's a better option.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

It still hasn't zipped yet.... it's been almost 24 hours but it's still peeping... I guess this one likes to keep me on my toes.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If the tone changes and it sounds like its in distress you can carefully help it out. If you see blood, stop and put it back for a while then try again after an hour or so.

I knew others that tried to use broodies for hatching. For whatever reason it just seemed to work better.

Did you contact the person you got the eggs from? Some will replace the non developing eggs for the price of postage.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Good news! Both Serama eggs hatched! And they are SUPER healthy and quiet! Then again they would be compared to a batch of 100 Brabanters. SIGH.










And so did some ducklings which we stayed up all night Sunday to watch through the window. Went to bed expecting six more but for some strange reason I still haven't figured out the humidity PLUMMETED really fast. I woke up to 29% humidity and 6 shrink-wrapped and suffocated just after getting their little beaks through. Was NOT happy.... three were still alive. I wrapped them in wet paper towels for a few hours and pried them out. Was NOT easy. One still died but we have six very very confidant strong ducklings now... Don't let these calm-looking photos fool you - these ducks are insane! Fun though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's really good news, glad to hear that you got both serama peeps to hatch. Relieves you of having a distressed single.

I know zip about ducks and any issues with them hatching. But they are adorable.


----------

